# need help transom corner piece



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

The corner piece that attaches at the top corner of transom and right side of my boat came off at the dock Saturday at Edgewater. The boat was bouncing around a bit and must have caught on the dock. I didnt notice it until I got home. It was there while we were fishing. The boat is aluminum, a 2003 Sylvan Avenger 1700, and I'm guesssing I shouldnt run the boat without it. 

Anyone have any advice on replacement? I am going to call a Sylvan Dealer, but would like to hear if anyone has dealt with this problem. I guess someone could fabricate something that would work, but I also want to be sure it is strong and doesnt have any sharp edges on it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

elkhtr said:


> The corner piece that attaches at the top corner of transom and right side of my boat came off at the dock Saturday at Edgewater. The boat was bouncing around a bit and must have caught on the dock. I didnt notice it until I got home. It was there while we were fishing. The boat is aluminum, a 2003 Sylvan Avenger 1700, and I'm guesssing I shouldnt run the boat without it.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on replacement? I am going to call a Sylvan Dealer, but would like to hear if anyone has dealt with this problem. I guess someone could fabricate something that would work, but I also want to be sure it is strong and doesnt have any sharp edges on it.



They are just caps really. Not much structural going on there. guys fabricate them or you can find them secondhand sometimes. Try ebay. If you had dimensions, maybe you could match something up from a different make and model. If you goto iboats.com and do some searching, you'll find quite a few discussions regarding them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://forums.iboats.com/starcraft-boats/starcraft-corner-cap-supplier-489543.html

There's the link to a supplier for Starcraft caps. Maybe they'll have something that fits.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Buckeye, I will look into that.


----------

